# Some pictures .....



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll start with Roo - She does _*not *_hold still for pictures what so ever 



















And between her and Pooh I don't know who is getting more moodier  they're both 9 months old (Roo was born 8-9-08 & Roo was born 8-4-08 From different parents of course lol) 

and now one of the shy ones...

Sadie 

~if you don't get that flashy thing outta my face, I'm going to jump - I swear I will ~










~HAHA Fooled you, I wasn't going to really jump ~



















Then I made one of my boys very very very happy - he got to be back with his woman, no more singing to her from across the room Or through cage bars 

Bart & Nibbles 

~It came from over there ~









~NO,No, it came from over there ~










now on to my "closet" whistler, While i was in snapping pics I kept hearing whistling coming from behind me BUT for the life of me I couldn't find the culprit , my daughter even came in from the kitchen and asked me who was whistling and singing so loudly. I said You guess is as good as mine, I can't find who ever it is 

well then she spotted him................

















he was hiding behind the budgies cage whistling up a storm lol






LUCKY! was the "closet" whistler 

and here is the best video out of 2, one of these days I'm going to find out how to get the rest of the birds to be silent LONG enough for me to get a short video of the one bird i want too LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute  My favourite one is the jumper


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank's that's Sadie my WF Cinnamon Pearl - who can't decide if she was to be a Quiet female or a confuse me and throw me a curve ball and whistle & be loud like the boys


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Cute photos.  I like the one with Bart & Nibbles, they're just looking around. Lol. Thanks for sharing


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

No problem  

Bart is just happy he has his girl back  about the only tiels I have that are monogamous are Bart, and Sun Dance - they don't want no other chick then the original one (Sun dances original woman is Goldie )


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pictures! Maybe Lucky was trying to practice on his own before coming out of the closet!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

lol that could be


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

These are AWESOME! Though, I need some sort of default reminder on my forehead to not play videos after they are all in bed LOL My son came out going - WHO IS THAT AND WHY ARE THEY DOING THAT at 9 pm MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?~?~!?!?!?!?" Rilled them up a bit your baby did LOL


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ReniLyn said:


> These are AWESOME! Though, I need some sort of default reminder on my forehead to not play videos after they are all in bed LOL My son came out going - WHO IS THAT AND WHY ARE THEY DOING THAT at 9 pm MOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM?~?~!?!?!?!?" Rilled them up a bit your baby did LOL



LOL dont feel bad I do it all the time, mine can even hear videos through my head phones - and my speakers only set at maybe 20


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Ya, they all go nuts around her "+


"


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> Thank's that's Sadie my WF Cinnamon Pearl - who can't decide if she was to be a Quiet female or a confuse me and throw me a curve ball and whistle & be loud like the boys


That is my favorite too. Wow that's a female? Her face seems way more white than i have seen on a female. She is a real beauty. I love the lutino too! All of them are very nice looking tiels. Great pics too!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

fantastic pictures...i also like the jumper picture lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Coreyrox said:


> That is my favorite too. Wow that's a female? Her face seems way more white than i have seen on a female. She is a real beauty. I love the lutino too! All of them are very nice looking tiels. Great pics too!


she is actually one who has me very confused She is 11 1/2 months old (she'll be 1 on May 31st) about a month ago she bolted out some whistling tunes after being quiet for the last 10 or so months , my b/f says she is losing pearls I keep looking hard but i'm just not seeing it - all my other pearls who were male (her brothers) had almost all pearls gone by 6 months old)

As for her face, i assumed since she wasn't of the normal white face mutation (normal as in White face with grey body lol) that the entire white face didn't mean any thing, because her sister who's a white face pearl has just as much of a white face as she does 

So i figured once the other mutations got added in the "white face" was no longer a way to tell their gender ( I also have 2 white face fallows both have pure white faces and they are male and female - they're on eggs lol) 

so i'm just waiting she's either a boy who is taking a very long time to change, or a girl who decided she wants to be like the boys and whistle a tune lol


----------

